# RAND Corporation releases 91 page SDV Report



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Earlier this month, the RAND Corporation, a policy think-tank, released a 91-page report on the concept of safety in AVs. (Uber funded the study. The ride-hailing company and RAND say the report was written and peer-reviewed by company- and tech-neutral researchers.)

It details a new sort of framework for the testing, demonstration, and then deployment of AVs, a more rigorous way to prove out safety to regulators and the skeptical public.

https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-cars-safety-metrics-miles-disengagements/


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Fascinating reading.
To sum up
Worldwide Governments are giving clear passage and very limited restrictions to autonomous


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> Earlier this month, the RAND Corporation, a policy think-tank, released a 91-page report on the concept of safety in AVs. (Uber funded the study. The ride-hailing company and RAND say the report was written and peer-reviewed by company- and tech-neutral researchers.)
> 
> It details a new sort of framework for the testing, demonstration, and then deployment of AVs, a more rigorous way to prove out safety to regulators and the skeptical public.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-cars-safety-metrics-miles-disengagements/


I'd rather just see video of these things driving themselves and see if they work but somehow, of the supposed 10 million miles supposedly driven there isn't a single video showing them on the road actually driving themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Earlier this month, the RAND Corporation, a policy think-tank, released a 91-page report on the concept of safety in AVs. (Uber funded the study. The ride-hailing company and RAND say the report was written and peer-reviewed by company- and tech-neutral researchers.)
> 
> It details a new sort of framework for the testing, demonstration, and then deployment of AVs, a more rigorous way to prove out safety to regulators and the skeptical public.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-cars-safety-metrics-miles-disengagements/


Oooooo

DEEP STATE THINK TANK REPORT !



Gonetoscottuber said:


> Fascinating reading.
> To sum up
> Worldwide Governments are giving clear passage and very limited restrictions to autonomous


AGENDA 21 ARRIVES @ HIGH SPEED.

BELOW BUDGET FOR FORCED INTRODUCTION AND INDOCTRINATION FOR THE MASSES !

After personal Freedom and Mobility is eliminated, forced move to urban. Centers and begin goal of elimination of personal property ownership !

Ensure mankind can not live without the STATE.

Rand - a.k.a. " WIZARDS of ARMAGEDDON"

" If You dont Control Your Mind, Someone Else Will" . . .

Think for yourself, Question Authority . . .

Question EVERYTHING !

Question EVERYTHING !



Seven77 said:


> Earlier this month, the RAND Corporation, a policy think-tank, released a 91-page report on the concept of safety in AVs. (Uber funded the study. The ride-hailing company and RAND say the report was written and peer-reviewed by company- and tech-neutral researchers.)
> 
> It details a new sort of framework for the testing, demonstration, and then deployment of AVs, a more rigorous way to prove out safety to regulators and the skeptical public.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-cars-safety-metrics-miles-disengagements/


Brought to you
By the same group who produced the Report
" How to start a Nuclear War and Blame it on Others".

Also working with GOOGLE D.A.R.P.A.
to " Weaponize Bugs".


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> Fascinating reading.
> To sum up
> Worldwide Governments are giving clear passage and very limited restrictions to autonomous


This should come as no surprise. The auto OEM's want this as much as big tech does. Funny how any reporting on what will be one of the biggest and most impactful changes to transportation EVER barely scratches the surface. That's a pretty good sign that it will happen before joe consumer even catches wind of it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> This should come as no surprise. The auto OEM's want this as much as big tech does. Funny how any reporting on what will be one of the biggest and most impactful changes to transportation EVER barely scratches the surface. That's a pretty good sign that it will happen before joe consumer even catches wind of it.


AGENDA 21 GOAL.

i said long ago
" Uber has become something. Something that it was Never created for"

A vehicle of policy implementation.

" Ride Sharing" is NOT the reason for the extensive funding.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> AGENDA 21 GOAL.
> 
> i said long ago
> " Uber has become something. Something that it was Never created for"
> ...


Here's the secret ingredient for a tech start up with -B tech that has never had a profitable quarter in a decade. Despite consistently losing more money than any other private company in history ($4B avg/yr) they are on track to get a pre IPO valuation of $150B. How is this possible?

User data. Driver & Pax. They know more than anyone would be comfortable sharing with any third party. UberLyfts user data is all verified and consolidated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's the secret ingredient for a tech start up with -B tech that has never had a profitable quarter in a decade. Despite consistently losing more money than any other private company in history ($4B avg/yr) they are on track to get a pre IPO valuation of $150B. How is this possible?
> 
> User data. Driver & Pax. They know more than anyone would be comfortable sharing with any third party. UberLyfts user data is all verified and consolidated.


Implementation of Globalist Policy.
Facilitation of mapping, people & traffic patterns globally.
All for hardly any net costs to Government.

They had no Finite Clue how to implement Agenda 21 ESPECIALLY in the United States.

Uber aided in bringing about most of the groundwork RAPIDLY.

The Elimination of Personal Vehicle Ownership Phase is Decades ahead of schedule.

World Banks who finance Nations & Governments
Are always looking for useful tools.

Be watchful of the " 2030" Label.
It is a milepost for goal achievement of Agenda 21


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Implementation of Globalist Policy.
> Facilitation of mapping, people & traffic patterns globally.
> All for hardly any net costs to Government.
> 
> ...


Yes and big bro will pay handsomely for it. The looming surveillance state was a meh concern to me because frankly, big gov just wasn't very good at developing anything innovative or implementing bleeding edge tech. The constitution had a way of holding back the reins. In 2001 that all changed. Gov didn't get any better, but tech sure did and when the Patriot Act broke down any barriers between privacy, industry, and government. 
In hindsight the long game strategy of those financiers was pretty remarkable... glad I've led a full life and have no offspring to be concerned about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> This should come as no surprise. The auto OEM's want this as much as big tech does. Funny how any reporting on what will be one of the biggest and most impactful changes to transportation EVER barely scratches the surface. That's a pretty good sign that it will happen before joe consumer even catches wind of it.


A sample of the " Seals" associated with Agenda 21 2030 Initiative below.
They provide Funding & Training down to your Local Govt. Level.
Make no mistake.
This is Infiltration & their goals Violate personal freedom and the U.S. Constitution.

This Includes the " Real I.D.2030" proposal of World Bankers. To catalogue & track every living human on earth.

I suggest everyone Study Up.
So you may Recognize.

Free Will.

It will NOT be the " Global Block Party" which they are deceiving the youth with.
It will be Global Slavery. An Insect like Hive.
Human Enhancement will aid in implanting the Hive and destroying Individuality.
Transhumanism will become the forefront.
Free Will.

How we SOLD HUMANITY for a $150 Billion Dollar Valuation.

Better than
" How i Learned to Love the Bomb and stop worrying".


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A sample of the " Seals" associated with Agenda 21 2030 Initiative below.
> They provide Funding & Training down to your Local Govt. Level.
> Make no mistake.
> This is Infiltration & their goals Violate personal freedom and the U.S. Constitution.
> ...


Ive always known this is a ride and thus have lived a full, exciting and amazing life filled with so many incredible memories that most people wouldn't believe even if I shared them.
With no kids (I'm aware of) to worry about, and having front loaded my life with little or no concern or planning for retirement, this ride has been pretty epic so far. Lots of ups and downs and some tight turns, and even an inversion or two with no signs of slowing down any time soon.
Turns out Im also pretty lucky. I accidentally did a few things that are shaping my future better than if I had planned.
That said the coming future might really suck for some or most people, and it's going to be an unprecedented honor to observe and experience the coming changes in the world for as long as the rest of this crazy ride lasts.

Could all end tomorrow. Could end in another half century. Who knows? Point is when that time comes, I'm good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Ive always known this is a ride and thus have lived a full, exciting and amazing life filled with so many incredible memories that most people wouldn't believe even if I shared them.
> With no kids (I'm aware of) to worry about, and having front loaded my life with little or no concern or planning for retirement, this ride has been pretty epic so far. Lots of ups and downs and some tight turns, and even an inversion or two with no signs of slowing down any time soon.
> Turns out Im also pretty lucky. I accidentally did a few things that are shaping my future better than if I had planned.
> That said the coming future might really suck for some or most people, and it's going to be an unprecedented honor to observe and experience the coming changes in the world for as long as the rest of this crazy ride lasts.
> ...


I have kids.
I Value Freedom.

I Highly Value Personal Freedom.

I do not like what i see transpiring Globally.

FREE WILL

I have read Agenda 21.
I have seen its implementation at the Urban Level.
I see the lack of understanding of its significance by those who actively endorse it.

Free Will is base of all Law.
Do not assign your Free Will to those who by Proxy will in turn Deny Free Will to the future

We are Responsible for more than ourselves

( the Sins of Our Fathers)
Be cautious of the Legacy you Leave.

Even the carefree must preserve that right for the future


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have kids.
> I Value Freedom.
> 
> I Highly Value Personal Freedom.
> ...


This is what's fascinating... I've spent a lifetime 
championing all of these points. As i continue to age the first item on your list becomes less of a possibility and that has great affect on how I feel about the other points. 
Ive learned that I can dislike or have a boner for anything outside of the circle of my direct influence and regardless of outcome, the experience of vitriol, worry, or anticipation is that of wasted energy and time. 
I have less judgment for what I see transpiring globally because the more I travel the more I realize my perception of what's transpiring globally is immaterial to the outcome, yet how I feel about that perception is what's most important. 
As for freedom... I will continue to do the things I want to do when I want to do them until I take my last breath and wish the same for everyone else. 
That's the purpose of the ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What works for you today
May be unreachable tomorrow.

The world govt. May decide your mobility is frivolous. And tax your breathing.


----------

